# Dating



## charley

I am making some sites, so please help me translate to GERMAN.

DATING
DATING SERVICES
DATING SITES
ONLINE DATING
FREE ONLINE DATING
SINGLES DATING
FREE DATING
INTERNET DATING
ADULT DATING
CHRISTIAN DATING SERVICE
CHRISTIAN DATING 
DATING PERSONALS
ONLINE POKER

Is there any link which I can use to check this ?

Thank you.


----------



## Whodunit

Although it would be much better to have more context, I'll try it anyway:



charley said:


> I am making some sites, so please help me translate to GERMAN.
> 
> DATING - Date/Treffen
> DATING SERVICES Dienstleistungen für Dates
> DATING SITES Dating-Seiten
> ONLINE DATING Dates per Internet
> FREE ONLINE DATING kostenlose Dates im Internet
> SINGLES DATING Singletreffen
> FREE DATING kostenlose Dates
> INTERNET DATING Internet-Dating/Dates per Internet
> ADULT DATING Dates für Erwachsene
> CHRISTIAN DATING SERVICE Dienstleistungen für christliche Dates
> CHRISTIAN DATING christliche Dates
> DATING PERSONALS ?
> ONLINE POKER Online-Poker
> 
> Is there any link which I can use to check this ? Not that I know of ...
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## charley

These are some of the words I got for *dating*. Are they also correct?

DATIEREND
DATIERUNG
PARTNERSUCHE
VERABREDUNG


----------



## Kajjo

charley said:


> These are some of the words I got for *dating*. Are they also correct?
> 
> DATIEREND  not correct
> DATIERUNG not correct
> PARTNERSUCHE OK
> VERABREDUNG OK (see below)



In German the English "Dating" can be used, too, particularly for younger people seeking flirting and sexual encounters.

"Partnersuche" refers mostly to adults seeking partners for serious reasons rather than short-term encounters. Nowadays, it is sometimes used a euphemism for dating.

"Verabredung" can both mean making a date or appointment and does not have direct sexual implications. It probably does not fit your intention.

Kajjo


----------



## charley

> PARTNERSUCHE
> VERABREDUNG


 
Can I prefix ONLINE before them , so it mean ONLINE DATING?

Or is there a GERMAN word for ONLINE?


----------



## Kajjo

Yes, adding "Online" is fine in German. I would not recommend to use "Verabredung", though.

Kajjo


----------



## charley

Should I add a hyphen too? Like Online-partnersuche


----------



## Kajjo

Yes. Online-Partnersuche, Online-Spiele, ...

Kajjo


----------



## charley

What does it mean without the HYPHEN?


----------



## Kajjo

Compound nouns cannot be formed in German without hyphen. Thus, it has no other meaning, but it is just not possible or interpreted as incorrect orthography.

Kajjo


----------



## charley

Kajjo, are these correct ? Please make any corrections , also add the hyphens if necessary.



> DATING - Date/Treffen
> DATING SERVICES Dienstleistungen für Dates
> DATING SITES Dating-Seiten
> ONLINE DATING Dates per Internet
> FREE ONLINE DATING kostenlose Dates im Internet
> SINGLES DATING Singletreffen
> FREE DATING kostenlose Dates
> INTERNET DATING Internet-Dating/Dates per Internet
> ADULT DATING Dates für Erwachsene
> CHRISTIAN DATING SERVICE Dienstleistungen für christliche Dates
> CHRISTIAN DATING christliche Dates
> DATING PERSONALS ?
> ONLINE POKER Online-Poker


----------



## Kajjo

DATING - Dating/Date/Treffen
DATING SERVICES Dienstleistungen für Dates
DATING SITES Dating-Seiten
ONLINE DATING Online-Dating Dates per Internet
FREE ONLINE DATING kostenlose Dates im Internet
SINGLES DATING Singletreffen (see below!)
FREE DATING kostenlose Dates
INTERNET DATING Internet-Dating/Dates per Internet
ADULT DATING Dates für Erwachsene
CHRISTIAN DATING SERVICE Dienstleistungen für christliche Dates
CHRISTIAN DATING christliche Dates
DATING PERSONALS ?
ONLINE POKER Online-Poker

Difficult to do this without proper context. Please note:

1) If adolescent and young adults are your target group, in most cases the English phrases will do anyway, if not much better!

2) In Germany the situation is as follows: Online, commercially advertised "Dating" is often associated with  seeking sexual encounters rather than a serious relationship. "Partnervermittlung" is almost solely associated with serious interest in a relationship. To be of more help to you, you should at least mention in which context you want to use the vocabulary.

I interpret the term "adult dating" as exclusively seeking sexual encounters, if not even those of the kind with economic relevance. I think this term is only very rarely translated into German, and to the contrary the English term is ideal to get the above mentioned idea across.

3) The phrases marked in purple are fairly unusual and not very idiomatic. They are correct and understandable, but not actually used.

4) Christian dating services are unknown to me, personally. I do not think we have such a thing in Germany. Please just give me a clue, what they really are: Is it a way to hide one's interest in sexual intercourse by phony religious terms, do the proposed customers really prefer to have intercourse with pious people or is it actually seeking a long-term partner (like in marriage)?

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

> Christian dating services are unknown to me, personally. I do not think we have such a thing in Germany. Please just give me a clue, what they really are: Is it a way to hide one's interest in sexual intercourse by phony religious terms, do the proposed customers really prefer to have intercourse with pious people or is it actually seeking a long-term partner (like in marriage)?


Google "Christian singles". The reality may be different but the websites advertise themselves as suited for marriage-minded people (i.e. not just dating).

Results *1* - *10* of about *9,200,000* for *"christian singles"*.  

Clearly a by-product of the recent religious wave in the USA.

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

My Lord, and I wasn't even aware of this! Jana, these sites are enlightening!

@Charley:
Christian Dating = Christliche Partnersuche, Christliche Partnervermittlung (in serious, seeking long-term relationship context)

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:


> My Lord, and I wasn't even aware of this! Jana, these sites are enlightening!


Indeed! I now googled Republican singles, Democrat singles, Liberal singles, Conservative singles, Libertarian singles, Green singles...

De gustibus non est disputandum. 

Jana


----------



## beclija

I am ready to believe pretty much everything about American culture, but the numer of sites for "christian singles" in the millions? (I checked it, but I still find it hard to believe.) I second Jana's Latin...


----------



## illuminaut

Yes, there is a rather large crowd of Christian fundamentalists in the US, and it's not surprising that they prefer to marry likeminded people. I do believe there is a tendency among Germans to do that as well, usually among devout Catholics; there just aren't quite as many of them, so the market is rather small in comparison.


----------



## Bonjules

Hi,
while the translations for the more technical 'dating'-terms and services
are all true, it should be mentioned that the simplest and most neutral
translation for 'I am dating so and so..' into German would probably be
'ausgehen'. ("Ja, ich kenne so und so ..und wir gehen zusammen aus').
'Dating' is of course a bit culture specific, has -or had, anyway- fairly strict rules... and probably therefore not entirely easy to translate.
saludos


----------



## charley

Ty for the suggestions .. I will post more later ..



> ADULT DATING Dates für Erwachsene


 
This one I mean in a ADULT/Sexual sense.


----------



## chat9998

To Jana and Kajjo...

Just to clear up the previously mentioned discussion:  The reason for "Christian singles" is *not* people who prefer to have intercourse with pious people, though, that struck me as quite a funny, albeit misguided, suggestion.  The reason is that, Christian philosophy does not allow intercourse until (or outside of) marriage.  Though, many people don't follow that, said people have no authority to change the philosophy, and so it remains.  And since many people don't follow it, the people that do, wish to list their intentions before-hand, rather than getting into a relationship with someone who doesn't share their views; thus, the existence of the listings for "Christian singles, dating, etc."  Though, it is interesting that Jana said about the recent wave of religion in the US.  In actuality, there hasn't really been one.  It is true that after 9-11 there was a sudden surge of religious activity, but that has since died down - by and large, over the last 50 or so years, the Christianity of the US has eroded, rather than gone up - if not by the numbers, than in change of what someone chooses to do.  That may be a little off topic, but not really, because it does go to answer your questions - plus, if mine is off-topic, so is Jana's about Republican singles, with the Latin quote!  ;-)


----------



## Jana337

chat9998 said:


> To Jana and Kajjo...
> 
> Just to clear up the previously mentioned discussion:  The reason for "Christian singles" is *not* people who prefer to have intercourse with pious people, though, that struck me as quite a funny, albeit misguided, suggestion.  The reason is that, Christian philosophy does not allow intercourse until (or outside of) marriage.  Though, many people don't follow that, said people have no authority to change the philosophy, and so it remains.  And since many people don't follow it, the people that do, wish to list their intentions before-hand, rather than getting into a relationship with someone who doesn't share their views; thus, the existence of the listings for "Christian singles, dating, etc."  Though, it is interesting that Jana said about the recent wave of religion in the US.  In actuality, there hasn't really been one.  It is true that after 9-11 there was a sudden surge of religious activity, but that has since died down - by and large, over the last 50 or so years, the Christianity of the US has eroded, rather than gone up - if not by the numbers, than in change of what someone chooses to do.  That may be a little off topic, but not really, because it does go to answer your questions - plus, if mine is off-topic, so is Jana's about Republican singles, with the Latin quote!  ;-)


But I said the pages claimed that they were for marriage-minded people and not flirt-minded ones, didn't I? Are you disputing Kajjo's translation "Christliche Partnersuche?".

Jana


----------



## chat9998

No, the things that both of you said were correct... you and he would certainly know the translations better than I!  I was just trying to explain why the pages existed in the first place, in America.


----------



## Kajjo

chat9998 said:


> The reason for "Christian singles" is *not* people who prefer to have intercourse with pious people, though, that struck me as quite a funny


So it was good to something, at least! 



> The reason is that, Christian philosophy does not allow intercourse until (or outside of) marriage.


Wow, I admit to have heard about such virginity vows before, but I was not aware of the dimension of this habit in the modern US. Very interesting. Now I fully understand why they need a special platform -- personally, I cannot imagine how it might be possible to marry someone whose "biocompatibility" is not certain!



> It is interesting that Jana said about the recent wave of religion in the US.  In actuality, there hasn't really been one.


Well, I have read quite a lot about even _creationism_ being taught in schools again, or at least it being discussed seriously! Such extreme behaviour, I assume, could be thought as part of a recent wave of religionism.



> That may be a little off topic, but not really, because it does go to answer your questions - plus, if mine is off-topic, so is Jana's about Republican singles, with the Latin quote!


Well, we ARE a community and sometimes need to talk a little bit off of pure linguistics. Anyway, these issues are relevant to your topics of interest and required to offer good translations.

Kajjo


----------



## chat9998

Kajjo said:


> So it was good to something, at least!



While I completely understand, I can't pass up the opportunity: "good for something" would be better.  It is not an error most people would nit-pick, but, I just decided to give you a hard time because of all the corrections I needed (and still need) on the Dative/Accusative motions.   



> Wow, I admit to have heard about such virginity vows before, but I was not aware of the dimension of this habit in the modern US. Very interesting. Now I fully understand why they need a special platform -- personally, I cannot imagine how it might be possible to marry someone whose "biocompatibility" is not certain!



As I said, many people choose not to follow this aspect of their religion... and indeed, more and more people all the time.  However, the standard Christian philosophy is just that, and it will not change.  One can certainly find many people who follow it in the US, as well as many people who intend to follow it, but may fall into temptation.  Standard Christianity (or really any true Christianity) does not include biocompatibility as a consideration in marriage.  Marriage is regarded as a sacred committment, which exists for two reasons: 1) to procreate, and 2) to join together two people who love [not lust after] each other.  The thought behind that, is that if two people love each other, they will accept anything of their partners with regard to their compatibility in sexual matters.

Hope this helps!
Jeff


----------



## Kajjo

chat9998 said:


> "good for something"


Thanks! Never be shy to correct my English. I think that prepositions are pretty difficult even for advanced speakers (both for learners of German and English).



> Standard Christianity does not include biocompatibility as a consideration in marriage.


Sure, I understand the Christian point of view. I was just astonished that it still plays such a role in modern life. You know, in many ways we think the US to be "very advanced" and this virginity issue just does not really fit into the picture.

Well, I am afraid, we should not discuss this in too much detail, but I almost feel sorry for those people because "testing the biocompatibility" while being freshly fallen in love is entirely different than doing so after knowing each other for years. Anyway, it is a very personal decision and everyone should do as he or she feels is right.

By the way, the protestantic church in Northern Germany and Skandinavia is not at all opposed to premarital intercourse.

Kajjo


----------

